# tractors etc.



## mustanggarage (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys I just wanted to make a thread entitled tractors to say that I love my wife.  

actually I just found out that for christmas this year she has been working with my Dad to find a used skidloader for me.  she knows I have been wanting one.  I would love to have one but I will not use it all that much so I did not want to spend a lot of money on it.  but last year with the snow we had I really felt it would be nice.  Anyway last week she found one, but she did not want to just get it without asking me so we went over and looked at it.  it is a 1997 new holland lx 465.  It has been well cared for but definitely used.  it has about 1500 hours on it.  they are going to make sure all the minor issues on it are fixed.  put a new bottom and blade on the bucket.  put in a block heater for it and I should be able to pick it up for an early christmas present on Friday.  I will take some pictures when I get it.  

any other tractor or construction machines anyone wants to post pics of.  I love basically anything with an engine in it lol.


----------



## havasu (Dec 8, 2010)

I always swore to myself that if I owned a chunk of land, a tractor would be my first purchase. When my wife questioned why, I told her I would dig a big ol' hole, then cover it up. Just because! I am so jealous!


----------



## Deek281 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey, Mustang, wanna trade wives? I just got my hands on 2.25 acres, and she doesnt want me buying ANY equipment. I tell her what I can do with the piece of equipment, she tells me I'm nuts! Thats ok. I'll get her soon enough when I tear down and frame-up the 77 F-250 4x4 that I've always wanted. That, or the 62 Mack B610 that I've been eyeing...


----------

